# tilde/acento



## Schenker

sabrinita85 said:


> Claro, vamos a ver qué dicen.
> 
> Ah, ¿pero sí sabes poner tildes y mayúsculas, no?


----------



## sabrinita85

Schenker said:


>



¿No existe _acento_?


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:


> ¿No existe _acento_?


Sì, ma la tilde è l'accento grafico.


----------



## Schenker

sabrinita85 said:


> ¿No existe _acento_?


 
Acento tienen todas las palabras. Tilde (la rayita que va sobre una letra)sólo algunas.


----------



## sabrinita85

Schenker said:


> Acento tienen todas las palabras. Tilde (la rayita que va sobre una letra)sólo algunas.


Bajo los acentos, están comprendidos los acentos gráficos, me parece a mí. 

Nuestro diccionario dice:
*acento *


m. Tilde, *signo ortográfico* que se coloca sobre una vocal, de acuerdo a unas normas establecidas, indicando la sílaba tónica o algún matiz especial de pronunciación:
acento ortográfico.
Por lo tanto creo que se pueden utilizar las dos palabras.


----------



## Schenker

sabrinita85 said:


> Bajo los acentos, están comprendidos los acentos gráficos, me parece a mí.
> 
> Nuestro diccionario dice:
> *acento *
> 
> m. Tilde, *signo ortográfico* que se coloca sobre una vocal, de acuerdo a unas normas establecidas, indicando la sílaba tónica o algún matiz especial de pronunciación:
> acento ortográfico.
> Por lo tanto creo que se pueden utilizar las dos palabras.


 
Tienes razón, sabes más de español que yo, hehehe.


----------



## claudine2006

Schenker said:


> Tienes razón, sabes más de español que yo, hehehe.


Pero a lo mejor no más que yo... 
Se vuoi riferirti all'accento che appare sotto forma di segno grafico in spagnolo si usa la parola _tilde_ o _acento gráfico, _in italiano puoi dire semplicemente accento.


----------



## sabrinita85

Schenker said:


> Tienes razón, sabes más de español que yo, hehehe.


¡Qué va! ¡Ojalá fuese así mi querido Schenker!


----------



## sabrinita85

claudine2006 said:


> Pero a lo mejor no más que yo...
> Se vuoi riferirti all'accento che appare sotto forma di segno grafico in spagnolo si usa la parola _tilde_ o _acento gráfico, _in italiano puoi dire semplicemente accento.


Y también en español puedes decir solo acento.
Si te lo dicen también diferentes diccionarios... hay que confiar un poco en ellos, ¿no?

Edit: Pero.. qué modesta nuestra Claudine, eh. Jejeje


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:


> Y también en español puedes decir solo acento.
> Si te lo dicen también diferentes diccionarios... hay que confiar un poco en ellos, ¿no?
> 
> Edit: Pero.. qué modesta nuestra Claudine, eh. Jejeje


Por supuesto que confío en ellos, pero también en mis profesores, en mis libros de texto y...en mí. Viva la modestia!


----------



## Cecilio

Ciao, come andiamo? Io direi che in spagnolo è molto normale dire saemplicemente "acento" per riferirsi all'acento grafico. La parola "tilde" suona un po a libro di scuola e la gente non l'usa tanto.


----------



## femmejolie

Se dice tilde/acento diacrítico/acento gráfico, pero en el oral decimos casi siempre "acento".
En una oficina o en el colegio, la gente dice: ¿Lleva acento tal palabra?. Si dices: Oye, perdona, ¿lleva tilde X? te miran como a un bicho raro, è molto saccente.
También se dice acento agudo/acento grave y no se dice "tilde aguda","tilde grave", y son también signos diacríticos.
Aunque formalmente es correcto decir tilde/acento diacrítico, si dices acento tampoco pasa nada, eh?. Sí, en un escrito es mejor escribir "tilde".

(in inglese, italiano e francese si dice soltanto "accento". "Tilde" in francese ,italiano ed inglese è proprio il segno grafico che si sovrappone alla consonante "n" per indicarne la pronuncia palatale. Si usa sopra la enne e cambia la pronuncia in "gn". Quindi, il gruppo consonantico "nn" che veniva usato nello spagnolo antico è diventato "ñ")


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio said:


> Ciao, come andiamo? Io direi che in spagnolo è molto normale dire saemplicemente "acento" per riferirsi all'acento grafico. La parola "tilde" suona un po a libro di scuola e la gente non l'usa tanto.





femmejolie said:


> Se dice tilde/acento diacrítico/acento gráfico, pero en el oral decimos casi siempre "acento".
> En una oficina o en el colegio, la gente dice: ¿Lleva acento tal palabra?. Si dices: Oye, perdona, ¿lleva tilde X? te miran como a un bicho raro, è molto saccente.
> También se dice acento agudo/acento grave y no se dice "tilde aguda","tilde grave", y son también signos diacríticos.
> Aunque formalmente es correcto decir tilde/acento diacrítico, si dices acento tampoco pasa nada, eh?. Sí, en un escrito es mejor escribir "tilde".
> 
> (in inglese, italiano e francese si dice soltanto "accento". "Tilde" in francese ,italiano ed inglese è proprio il segno grafico che si sovrappone alla consonante "n" per indicarne la pronuncia palatale. Si usa sopra la enne e cambia la pronuncia in "gn". Quindi, il gruppo consonantico "nn" che veniva usato nello spagnolo antico è diventato "ñ")


Muchas gracias por vuestras opiniones muy importantes para los que aprendemos.


----------



## femmejolie

sabrinita85 said:


> Muchas gracias por vuestras opiniones*,* muy importantes para los que/quienes aprendemos.


Niente di che! 
A lo mejor cuando la gente dice "acento" por tilde es un acortamiento de acento diacrítico/gráfico, pero no creo, xD xD


----------



## Schenker

femmejolie said:


> Se dice tilde/acento diacrítico/acento gráfico, pero en el oral decimos casi siempre "acento".
> En una oficina o en el colegio, la gente dice: ¿Lleva acento tal palabra?. Si dices: Oye, perdona, ¿lleva tilde X? te miran como a un bicho raro, è molto saccente.
> También se dice acento agudo/acento grave y no se dice "tilde aguda","tilde grave", y son también signos diacríticos.
> Aunque formalmente es correcto decir tilde/acento diacrítico, si dices acento tampoco pasa nada, eh?. Sí, en un escrito es mejor escribir "tilde".
> 
> (in inglese, italiano e francese si dice soltanto "accento". "Tilde" in francese ,italiano ed inglese è proprio il segno grafico che si sovrappone alla consonante "n" per indicarne la pronuncia palatale. Si usa sopra la enne e cambia la pronuncia in "gn". Quindi, il gruppo consonantico "nn" che veniva usato nello spagnolo antico è diventato "ñ")


 
Hola femmejolie. La verdad es que por estos lares no sucede para nada eso que tu dices (lo que subrayé de tu post), aunque es cierto que casi todos dicen "acento" y ya está claro que no es incorrecto. 

Saludos.


----------

